
Elon Musk Speaks Frankly on Coronavirus, SpaceX, and Rage Tweets - jmsflknr
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2020-05-22/elon-musk-speaks-frankly-on-coronavirus-spacex-and-rage-tweets
======
mytailorisrich
Fair play to the guy regarding the reopening of that Tesla's factory. He knew
he had a strong hand and he refused to take shit, and he won.

